# chemical for outdoor carpet adhesive removal



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I am about to try to remove a bunch of out door carpet adhesive (its pretty old) from a concrete slab that is the floor of a covered porch. I am going to water blast it with my new sand injector. I was thinking though maybe a chemical would help soften the glue before I start blasting. I know Ken is all about chemicals, not pressure. Would something like zip strip or peel away maybe work? Do they make special strippers for applications like this?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

well now I feel dumb. Tons of info on the web. Should have googled first. 
But any recommendations on good products or products for this application?


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

A long handle razor scraper with 8" blades and lots of fresh blades.and or/a floor grinnder should do it.pressure washer makes to much mess/clean up.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

ibsocal said:


> A long handle razor scraper with 8" blades and lots of fresh blades.and or/a floor grinnder should do it.pressure washer makes to much mess/clean up.


Resurrecting this thread after my search. I need all the glue gone so I can paint or restore to original clean concrete. Dont want paint to react with glue residue. Any success with chemicals and pressure washing?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

now THAT'S how one necro posts. Good job :thumbup:

BTW, once we mods get the fee for your necro post permit, we will send back the stamped application :jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What ever happened to tsunami?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I think he got swept away

just about forgot about him

Did I like him? I can't remember


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

industrial strength d-limonene. Do a test spot before committing.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

Should have said this is for my front porch. Sorry. I figured I'd learn something anyway in case someone wants their carpet adhesive removed. 

Everyone around here uses carpet for outdoor stairs and porches. I'd rather return to bare concrete for now. On the other hand, carpet is always anti slip when the snow falls.


----------

